# Interchangable Guide Bushings?



## don1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys:
I have a Veritas Insert Plate installed in my router table and an insert (red) with a 1 1/2" X 1 3/4" counterbored hole and am thinking of purchasing their Template Guide set.

I am also making a new 1/4" Plexiglass base for my router. Now, if I were to drill a 1 1/2" hole with a 1 3/4" counterbored hole in the plexiglass, could I use the same template guides in my router.

Seems like this would be the best of both worlds. Or maybe it's just too good to be true?

Thanks in advance for any asvice - Don


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Don

Yes it's worth doing 

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/11517-allthunbs.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11248-smaller-guide-rings-cmt-industrio-table.html

===========




don1 said:


> Hi Guys:
> I have a Veritas Insert Plate installed in my router table and an insert (red) with a 1 1/2" X 1 3/4" counterbored hole and am thinking of purchasing their Template Guide set.
> 
> I am also making a new 1/4" Plexiglass base for my router. Now, if I were to drill a 1 1/2" hole with a 1 3/4" counterbored hole in the plexiglass, could I use the same template guides in my router.
> ...


----------

